# visa



## looking16 (Jun 27, 2016)

Does anyone know what the visa process is for an Australian woman, married to an Egyptian man in Australia wanting to move to live in Egypt with her husband?
Is an Australian marriage recognised in Egypt?
What needs to be done for the foreign wife of an Egyptian to be able to stay in Egypt legally?
Thank you


----------

